# Charity game Sunday on TNT featuring our Amare Stoudemire



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Charity Game with Kobe, LeBron, T-Mac, KG, JO On TNT Sunday! The game will be held Sunday, September 11th at 6 p.m. ET (5 p.m. CT) from the Toyota Center in Houston, Texas, and will be televised on TNT at 11 p.m. ET (10 p.m. CT).

NBA players scheduled to participate include:*

LeBron James, Cleveland Cavaliers
Kobe Bryant, Los Angeles Lakers
Kevin Garnett, Minnesota Timberwolves
Jermaine O’Neal, Indiana Pacers
Stephon Marbury, New York Knicks
Dwyane Wade, Miami Heat
Amare Stoudemire, Phoenix Suns
Paul Pierce, Boston Celtics
Alonzo Mourning, Miami Heat
Antonio McDyess, Detroit Pistons
Steve Francis, Orlando Magic
Sam Cassell, Los Angeles Clippers
Ron Artest, Indiana Pacers
Chauncey Billups, Detroit Pistons
J.R. Smith, New Orleans Hornets
Dahntay Jones, Memphis Grizzlies
Mike James, Houston Rockets
Lindsey Hunter, Detroit Pistons
Derek Anderson, Houston Rockets
Carlos Boozer, Utah Jazz


Looks pretty cool I'll probably watch it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Great.. it's going head to head with the NFL. I won't be able to watch.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Great.. it's going head to head with the NFL. I won't be able to watch.


Tape it


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

its gonna be a pretty entertaining game.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I can't wait!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Should be fun to watch.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

. Id love to watch but dont get any NBA over here in Australia. Oh well.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> . Id love to watch but dont get any NBA over here in Australia. Oh well.


Thats why the US is the best


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

It was an okay game. Amare had some big plays in there. Could've done without Judas Joe playing though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

wow, I totally forgot. I was watching my Ravens play a 3-0 first half then get our asses kicked in the 2nd half. 

I've ****ing had it with waiting for Boller to develop. Time to move on. Even though he didn't play that bad, I'm sick of the offense not moving the ball or moving the ball and not scoring. Look for someone in free agency or draft another ****ing QB, like Matt Leinart hopefully. I like Omar Jacobs but to me he is less prepared than Leinart.


Sorry, I went off topic there.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

McGrady stole the show. Windmill alley, off the backboard double clutch reverse, and those 3 half court 3 pointers. Just wow....


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> McGrady stole the show. Windmill alley, off the backboard double clutch reverse, and those 3 half court 3 pointers. Just wow....


It looked like both teams decided not to bother with any defense in the second half and it was all showboat plays - but the three point barrage was something to behold. 

Amare attempted to make passes as well as shooting. He made a nice bounce pass to Carmelo on a give an go. A couple of other passes went haywire, but it looked like he was actually trying. One pass that just missed was an around the back deal.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The first few seconds Amare hit a 17-19 footer. Then he almost hit a 3pter. Hes gonna be good this year.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> The first few seconds Amare hit a 17-19 footer. Then he almost hit a 3pter. Hes gonna be good this year.


The key to his jump shot was that it was taken in rhythm and was very smooth. In the past he could hit the jumper, but only if he had a lot of time to stop, set his feet, and get into this motion. It was a sign of the amount of respect his inside game has that he would get the time to do that, but it never looked real comfortable. This could be huge addition if he can shoot in the flow of the offense.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> It was an okay game. Amare had some big plays in there. Could've done without Judas Joe playing though.


Poor Joe got rejected by the rim on his dunk attempt. Hehe. When he came down with the ball after being rim-stuffed he went back to the three point line and bricked a three. Thought you might like to picture that in your mind sunsaz.  

A lot of players were missing dunks and stuff, but this game wasn't about basketball. McGrady did steal the show. I just can't wait until the season, it's killin me. Can't wait to watch all the different teams on NBA League Pass. Can't wait to see JJ on his new team, Q on the Knicks (I'll always be huge fans of JJ and Q), the new Cavs, Ron Artest back, the new Heat, new Rockets, the new Lakers, the new Bucks, see if GSW can climb out of the cellar, see if LAC can climb out of the cellar, etc. So many fun things to watch next year. And that doesn't even take into account the new Suns, my favorite team to the dying end. Damn I'm excited.

EDIT: Wow, 500 posts. That came quick...


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

ur tellin me bro, i cant ****in wait


----------

